# Car finance indispute any suggestions



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi to cut a long story short we bought a second hand range rover sport with 38k on the clock last year with warranty. On finance from Vw finical 


The car has broken down with us 6 times with the Engine management light. 
In total it has been in the garage 4 months out of the 12 we have had it. 

We have been told we can rescind the contract as it is unusable every time the eml light comes on. 

It turns out the EML light first can on at 500 miles and thus we have managed to get service logs from the previous owner and it was an on going problem when he had the car. 

Have we got a good case to get are deposit back and any payments we paid while it has been in the garage. 

I wrote in 8 weeks ago and they are being totally useless.

My friend, who works at the garage where we bought the car from, said VW finical have contacted them once to ask if there a problem with the car the response was yes and that was that.

He suggested stopping the payments to get there attention is that going to affect our credit rating? It’s an unregulated agreement and it is owned by the finical company the car I mean 

Any suggestions are welcome or advice 


thanks

Mat :devil:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

not sure on the finance side but have you checked out www.rrsport.co.uk for any advice on the ongoing problem.

They have a great knowledge base on stuff like this:thumb:


----------



## Dave Richardson (Feb 3, 2008)

I can only wish you the very best in solving the problem, sounds like a nightmare.

I would take the legal route thou as to do anything else would only get their backs up then you case loses all credance

dave


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

Do not stop the payments, you might get their attention but you will screw your credit rating.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The vehicle must be fit for purpose, long story short, under the consumer credit act if you are paying the finance company back and the vehicle that you are paying them for under the finance agreement is not fit for purpose then they are not keeping to their side of the bargain and they must take action to rectify the problem in some way be that screaming at the garage and getting them to fix it or you returning the car and them returning all the money you've paid them and canceling the agreement.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I suspect you may have problems because of the length of time you've had the vehicle.

The Sale Of Goods Act allows you to reject something as not fit for purpose but you have to do so within a reasonable time - it doesn't define "reasonable time" as it would vary for different types of goods, but I suspect that 12 months would be considered too long now.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> I suspect you may have problems because of the length of time you've had the vehicle.
> 
> The Sale Of Goods Act allows you to reject something as not fit for purpose but you have to do so within a reasonable time - it doesn't define "reasonable time" as it would vary for different types of goods, but I suspect that 12 months would be considered too long now.


A reasonable time is set on how long the goods are expected to last if he'd bought a £250 15 year old vauxhall corsa then i'd say 12 months was too long. A Range Rover is a whole different ball game.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Fair comment, but given the amount of trouble he's obviously had with it then I still feel 12 months is too long. Yes, he was right to give them a chance to fix it, but SIX times?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> Fair comment, but given the amount of trouble he's obviously had with it then I still feel 12 months is too long. Yes, he was right to give them a chance to fix it, but SIX times?


Six of one and half a dozen of the other, yes maybe the OP should have acted a little sooner if he wants to go down the route of canceling the agreement. But on the other hand he could use it to his advantage and say he's given them more than adequate opportunities to resolve the problem and now enough is enough!


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

they have said we can roll over the agreement to another car for similar value 
or a friend at the garage suggested to refuse it if it breaks again its a pain in the a$se


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

if you stop payments it WILL be noted on your credit history and this will affect your chances for getting further credit. 

you can then dispute it with the credit rating agencies, but that is a long and big can of worms.


----------

